# Lyft throttles incoming requests as your nearing bonus. Guranteed. Blah



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

so. Doing the weak power driver bonus Lowest of them is the 80-40 for 185. Lol. (Sidenote: not everyone had their pdb cut. Some still have the lowest tier which is 75 still and apparently there are still people on a weekly gurantee of 1500. Awesome lyft. Just awesome. 

Throttling exists though. Had all peak. All but a few regular. Only on for few hours that day. Before i logged on, i was offline for over 12 

So i sat at a coffee shop with my boy. We both drive. Wondering if this game was still location based. This was on tuesday. He dropped pin for request. Boom. I got it. So he cancelled. Fast forward. Sunday. Me needing few more. Couldnt get any hits. Restarted app. Toggled on off. Restarted phone. Re downloaded app. Checked to see if uptodate. Etc ad mauseum. 

Last hits didnt come. Still 5 hrs left. Went to bar i know bcuz they always have to put people in car or find ppl rides. Talked to doorman. Strangers as far as lyft was concerned as he didnt sign up through me and vice versa. He told me some people je knew needed ride home and to keep it all legal, we were just gonna go through app. He dropped pin. Got lyft car 10 min away. He tried again. 7 min away.

What am i chopped liver. Lol. Im there and online and the closest driver.

I direct you to the page on the lyft website that talks about how pax and drivers are paired. Closest driver yadda yadda. Really. Really lyft

Bs

Unless that driver is nearing bonus. And theres less than 24 hrs left

So in anticipation of the lyft apologists who will say well ive made my bonus on sun. Yeah. Me too. So have my friends. 
Also im aware that there may be lots of people out this making it difficult to get rides. Fine. But it doesnt explain why i can be in front of a bar talking to the very people requesting a car. Us loking at each others phones wondering wtf. 

LYFT throttles!
One more notch in the belt of what has become the most unethical company Period. 

Class action anyone? Where are the lyft insiders and whistleblowers who are gonna blow the lid off of this stuff?


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Naw, I never bother with bonus and have an acceptance rate that will never have me get bonus and I get the same crappy requests as you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> so. Doing the weak power driver bonus Lowest of them is the 80-40 for 185. Lol. (Sidenote: not everyone had their pdb cut. Some still have the lowest tier which is 75 still and apparently there are still people on a weekly gurantee of 1500. Awesome lyft. Just awesome.
> 
> Throttling exists though. Had all peak. All but a few regular. Only on for few hours that day. Before i logged on, i was offline for over 12
> 
> ...


Damn shame when a man goes through all of the trouble of being in the right place at the right time,and Lyft sends a driver from 10 minutes away !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Well known.

You seem to be on a different throttling "plan" though.... Mine routinely tries to leave me 1 peak short at Sunday noon or 2 rides short at Monday 5am (well 1 ride --- itll give me some toxic pings thatll take well into next week to complete, that Im forced to cancel)


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

how many others notice this? 

I too when im nearing my bonus get bs requests from 25 + min away. And im in sf at the time. Seriously!

In addition, my app will show me online waiting for a request then all of a sudden will be like so and so cancelled the request. What friggin request.
Or ill get some missed request icon but no god darn request pinged me. But yes my acceptance rate just went down

This is some sorry carrott on a stick routine to keep drivers frantically driving 247

It amazes me that these techies still feel safe riding with people theyre actively effin over. I mean i get hit up to pick up lyft people from barry street in mission bay all the time but i ignore those people. Subhuman trash.

Eventually, someone is gonna wig out at these peoples headquarters and all hells gonna break loose.

I just hope im in the area because that surge is gonna be nice!!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> so. Doing the weak power driver bonus Lowest of them is the 80-40 for 185. Lol. (Sidenote: not everyone had their pdb cut. Some still have the lowest tier which is 75 still and apparently there are still people on a weekly gurantee of 1500. Awesome lyft. Just awesome.
> 
> Throttling exists though. Had all peak. All but a few regular. Only on for few hours that day. Before i logged on, i was offline for over 12
> 
> ...


Class action? Revert to your arbitration agreement or take em' to small claims. Uber and Lyft are pyramid schemes -- end of story.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-lyft-uses-your-tips.140748/


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Hrrmmmm. Interesting. I've been doing Express Drive and up until #deleteUber it was pretty easy and consistent for me to get my 75 rides done in three 12hr shifts. Then it it took another half day to complete. Then a little longer. Then this past week I kept on getting long rides: trips to San Jose, trips from outer Sunset all the way downtown, 5 trips in a row to the airport from Richmond Dist...seriously, 5 in a row. I ended up having to add two more days to the schedule just to get 75 rides together, which is the threshold for rental rewards (the only bonus for Express Drive drivers where a Lyft credits back the rental fee).

It's all a little suspicious.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Just experienced this throttle as you refer to it yesterday. I was able to complete the 45/80; but damn, you are right.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Hmm. I've never gotten the PDB. I came the closest ever this week, but the peak trips is too high IMO. A lot of the peak hours are in rush hour, where making lots of trips is problematic due to traffic. Also, peak hours aren't always reflective of actual peak hours... I'll be working in a VERY busy time period that isn't technically a 'peak hour'. Also, due to a lot of drivers trying to get PDB, the 'peak hours' will increase car saturation, thus making it harder to get lots of trips in those times as everyone is trying to make that peak trip requirement. I've given up trying to drive for incentives or any of that on either platform. I just try to get good fares and make money that way.


----------



## GamingRideShare (Mar 30, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> so. Doing the weak power driver bonus Lowest of them is the 80-40 for 185. Lol. (Sidenote: not everyone had their pdb cut. Some still have the lowest tier which is 75 still and apparently there are still people on a weekly gurantee of 1500. Awesome lyft. Just awesome.
> 
> Throttling exists though. Had all peak. All but a few regular. Only on for few hours that day. Before i logged on, i was offline for over 12
> 
> ...


False.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Their goal is to get you to drive and not pay you a bonus. So far they seem to be winning. Not many people are chiming in to say they got their bonus.


----------



## GamingRideShare (Mar 30, 2017)

I get my bonus every week


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

GamingRideShare said:


> I get my bonus every week


Power Driver Bonus? Or some other bonus?

I got $17 last week from guaranteed hours bonus, but that comes out to less than $0.40/ride.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

GamingRideShare said:


> I get my bonus every week


Prove it, New Member!

I'm guessing you are here to defend Lyft's obviously gamed Power Driver Bonus.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I only get it by jumping thru hoops and blatant cheating, and NEVER before 4:05am Monday

Also, HUUUGE throttling Sunday morning for tier 1 bonus

And now theyre on to the blatant cheating and sending me nastygrams to "stop prearranging rides with customers"


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

We drive for Lyft in NJ only. Hitting the 20% power bonus is increasingly difficult (30 prime time rides). We can hit the 10% power bonus (20 prime time rides) For a while we led with Lyft but have now reverted to Uber as our lead platform and use Lyft as our back up. When we speak to passengers about why they choose Lyft it is always based on price. It is never based on service or better quality drivers on the Lyft platform. We are also seeing a big increase in children with Lyft accounts which is very problematic.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

I've always seen a big increase in children with Lyft.


----------



## pissedlyfter (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey guys, new here. And I just recently noticed that my requests have DROPPED OFF A CLIFF when nearing the bonus number. What can we DO about this?? This morning I was getting pinged like crazy, not even TRYING to get rides. And now that I'm 6 rides short of the goal, I've gotten nothing for hours. I understand that it is Lyft's goal to make money for potential future stock holders, but it is dishonest to advertise bonuses and then make them prohibitive to get or even impossible. False advertising, essentially


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

pissedlyfter said:


> Hey guys, new here. And I just recently noticed that my requests have DROPPED OFF A CLIFF when nearing the bonus number. What can we DO about this?? This morning I was getting pinged like crazy, not even TRYING to get rides. And now that I'm 6 rides short of the goal, I've gotten nothing for hours. I understand that it is Lyft's goal to make money for potential future stock holders, but it is dishonest to advertise bonuses and then make them prohibitive to get or even impossible. False advertising, essentially


I've been chasing the Ride Challenge bonuses for almost a year now (was first offered them in March 2018). I honestly haven't experienced getting throttled as I get close to the bonus tiers. I'm not saying it doesn't happen or it can't happen, but just that it hasn't happened to me.

However, if it is happening, I think that there are two things you can do to combat the practice:

1. Time your driving day so that you're achieving the bonus during the highest demand times (Friday nights, Saturday nights, large events, etc). They might still be throttling you, but you'll still get your rides in a shorter amount of time.

2. Run the passenger app on a second phone (can be a phone with no cell service just hot spotted to your main phone). This will help you to position yourself between the other cars and the highest concentration of passengers. It'll also help you to see if other cars are getting pings before you are.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

This kind of rampant paranoia was infected in a poster in the Toronto Forums, who was convinced that when he was on RIDE CHALLENGE, Lyft would only dispatch longer rides to him _(although personally, I fail to see this issue with that, I'd love to be able to filter only $15+ rides! )_ And he was also convinced that when he wasn't on a RIDE CHALLENGE, Lyft would load him up with shorties.

This is what we in the science business call, 'confirmation bias.' -> just the way human perception works when things don't go their way.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If it wants to give you ping, it can give you ping anytime. Forget pax.
i have gotten pax queues on Sat mornings, when it is dead... 5 straight ..All long distance drops... All streets empty ... All pick ups 5-10 min drive... with many drivers around those areas 

so yes, it has the ability to delay your pings or give you pings, but I don't think they will try to stop you from earning your bonus


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I've never had trouble earning a challenge bonus - when I wanted to. Just last week, I had to drive twice the number of rides I do on a daily basis to hit the jackpot, and I had no trouble doing so, getting random rides from wherever I happened to be.


----------

